# Man Escapes from Northboro Police



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Man escapes from Northborough Police*
By Phil Sweeney / Daily News Staff
Tuesday, July 5, 2005

NORTHBOROUGH -- Independence Day took on special meaning for a man who slipped out of handcuffs and then slipped away from police yesterday evening.

James Mazzola, 29, of Millbury had been in police custody since Friday night when he was arrested for alleged car breaking-ins. After becoming sick and vomiting at the police station yesterday, Mazzola was taken to Marlborough Hospital for treatment.

"On the way back from the hospital, he managed to get free of the handcuffs," said Sgt. Mike Edmonds, who had volunteered for the hospital run.

As Edmonds stopped the car at the police station at about 6 p.m., Mazzola bolted.

Officers from Marlborough, Berlin and Shrewsbury were called in to help with the unsuccessful search, which focused on a wooded area near Rte. 20, Edmonds said. "We think he might have crossed Rte. 20 down there around River Street," Edmonds said.

It was probably there that Mazzola threw off a police search dog that had been tracking him. "The exhaust fumes just destroy the scent," Edmonds said. "It goofs the dog all up."

Police are confident Mazzola will turn up within a day or so, said Edmonds, who expects to be the target of some good-natured criticism. "I'm gonna take some shots."


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

OOPS


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

At least he's honest about the criticism!

Here's a question for yah! Do you think you should have used shackles &amp; a belly chain with those cuffs???????


----------

